# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل يوجد حديث بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى البحر .؟

## أبو فيصل البريدي

إخواني الكرام 

جاء في خاطري هذا السؤال 

أرجو ممن عنده علم ,  ما يبخل علينا .

وجزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

لقد أسلم بحار فرنسي بسبب هذا الأمر (عدم رؤية النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  للبحر) كما ذكر الدكتور عبد الحليم محمود رحمه الله .

----------


## أم التوائم

> لقد أسلم بحار فرنسي بسبب هذا الأمر (عدم رؤية النبي  للبحر) كما ذكر الدكتور عبد الحليم محمود رحمه الله .


هل ممكن شرح أكثر؟ فحقيقة لم أفهم!

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

قرأت قصة منذ تسع سنوات تقريبا ذكرها الشيخ عبد الحليم محمود في كتاب له موجود بمكتبة مسجد النور بالعباسية (لا أذكر اسم الكتاب) ، مختصرها أن بحارا في البحرية الفرنسية أسلم بسبب قوله تعالى : (أو كظلمات في بحر لجي يغشاه موج من فوقه موج من فوق سحاب ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض إذا أخرج يده لم يكد يراها ...) ، فأخذ يبحث في كتب الحديث و السيرة فلم يجد أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  رأى البحر ، فأسلم ، و قال : يستحيل أن يؤلف شخص لم ير البحر هذا الكلام ؛ إنه كلام الله أوحى به إلى النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .

----------


## أبو فيصل البريدي

> قرأت قصة منذ تسع سنوات تقريبا ذكرها الشيخ عبد الحليم محمود في كتاب له موجود بمكتبة مسجد النور بالعباسية (لا أذكر اسم الكتاب) ، مختصرها أن بحارا في البحرية الفرنسية أسلم بسبب قوله تعالى : (أو كظلمات في بحر لجي يغشاه موج من فوقه موج من فوق سحاب ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض إذا أخرج يده لم يكد يراها ...) ، فأخذ يبحث في كتب الحديث و السيرة فلم يجد أن النبي  رأى البحر ، فأسلم ، و قال : يستحيل أن يؤلف شخص لم ير البحر هذا الكلام ؛ إنه كلام الله أوحى به إلى النبي  .


شكرا أبو عبد الله .
كلام الفرنسي في عدم رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قاع البحار ولجّتها .
أمَّا سؤالي فهو هل فيه حديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ركب البحر أو رآه بعينه ووقف عليه . هذا سؤالي .

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهراً من الدم في الحديث الصحيح رأيت الليلة رجلين أتياني فأخذا بيدي فأخرجاني إلى الأرض المقدسة فإذا رجل جالس و رجل قائم على رأسه بيده كلوب من حديد فيدخله في شدقه فيشقه حتى يخرجه من قفاه ثم يخرجه فيدخله في شدقه الآخر و يلتئم هذا الشدق فهو يفعل ذلك به فقلت *:* ما هذا *؟* قالا *:* انطلق ; فانطلقت معهما فإذا رجل مستلق على قفاه و رجل قائم بيده فهر أو صخرة فيشدخ بها رأسه فيتدهده الحجر فإذا ذهب ليأخذه عاد رأسه كما كان فيصنع مثل ذلك فقلت *:* ما هذا *؟* قالا *:* انطلق ; فانطلقت معهما فإذا بيت مبني على بناء التنور أعلاه ضيق و أسفله واسع يوقد تحته نار فيه رجال و نساء عراة فإذا أوقدت ارتفعوا حتى يكادوا أن يخرجوا فإذا أخمدت رجعوا فيها فقلت *:* ما هذا *؟* قالا *:* انطلق ; فانطلقت  فإذا نهر من دم فيه رجل و على شاطئ النهر رجل بين يديه حجارة فيقبل الرجل الذي في النهر فإذا دنا ليخرج رمى في فيه حجرا فرجع إلى مكانه فهو يفعل ذلك به فقلت *:* ما هذا *؟* قالا *:* انطلق ; فانطلقت فإذا روضة خضراء و إذا فيها شجرة عظيمة و إذا شيخ في أصلها حوله صبيان و إذا رجل قريب منه بين يديه نار فهو يحشها و يوقدها فصعدا بي في شجرة فأدخلاني دارا لم أر دارا قط أحسن منها فإذا فيها رجال شيوخ و شباب و فيها نساء و صبيان فأخرجاني منها فصعدا بي في الشجرة فأدخلاني دارا هي أحسن و أفضل فيها شيوخ و شباب فقلت لهما *:* إنكما قد طوفتماني منذ الليلة فأخبراني عما رأيت قالا *:* نعم ; أما الرجل الأول الذي رأيت فإنه رجل كذاب يكذب الكذبة فتحمل عنه في الآفاق فهو يصنع به ما رأيت إلى يوم القيامة ثم يصنع الله تعالى به ما شاء ; و أما الرجل الذي رأيت مستلقيا على قفاه فرجل آتاه الله القرآن فنام عنه بالليل و لم يعمل بما فيه بالنهار فهو يفعل به ما رأيت إلى يوم القيامة ; و أما الذي رأيت في التنور فهم الزناة ; و أما الذي رأيت في النهر فذاك آكل الربا

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " إن الله زوى  لي الأرض , فرأيت مشارقها و مغاربها و إن أمتي  سيبلغ ملكها ما زوي لي منها " . الحديث   كل هذا ولم ير البحر ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

> شكرا أبو عبد الله .
> كلام الفرنسي في عدم رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قاع البحار ولجّتها .
> أمَّا سؤالي فهو هل فيه حديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ركب البحر أو رآه بعينه ووقف عليه . هذا سؤالي .


أين قاع البحر في كلامي ؟
 :Smile:

----------


## المبلغ

البحث في مجرد رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للبحر لا يجدي 
 لأن عقيدة النصارى تقوم أن القرآن ألفه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وفي القرآن الكريم وصف لظواهر بحرية وكونية لا يمكن لإنسان الإحاطة بها لمجرد وقوفه على شاطئ البحر أو ركوبه إياه, خذ مثلا الحديث عن مرج البحرين يلتقيان, وبينهما برزخ لا يبغيان , وجعل بين البحرين العذب والفرات حاجزا وذلك لا يكون إلا عند مصبات الأنهار وكذلك وصف حالة البحر عند إحاطة الأمواج بالسفن وكذا وصف قاع البحر وأنه ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض وهذه الأخيرة لم يكن للبشرية كلها علم بها إلا في العصر الحديث بعد اختراع الغواصات التي تنزل إلى أعماق المحيطات.. كل ذلك لا يمكن الإحاطة به بمجرد رؤية البحر ولذا أسلم من أسلم عند تأمله لهذه الحقائق

----------


## أبو فيصل البريدي

شكرا للجيع .
لا زلتُ أبحث عن حديث في رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . البحر أو ركوبه .

----------


## ابو عبد الله العراقي

ما هي الفائدة من ذلك ؟
إن ذكرت لنا شيئا مفيدا بحثنا معك أخي .

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 ذكر المباركفوري -رحمه الله- في هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم إلى طيبة أنَّ الدليل سلك بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر رضي الله عنه في اتجاه الجنوب نحو اليمن حتى أبعد، ثم اتجه إلى الغرب نحو ساحل البحر الأحمر، ثم اتجه إلى الشمال على مقربة من الساحل، وسلك طريقا لا يسلكه الناس إلا نادرا.
والساحل كما ذكر الفِيرُوزابادي -رحمه الله- هو ريف البحر، وشاطئه.

----------


## طالب علم السنة

الذي يغلب على ظني أن السائل يسأل عن حديث " ما وجدنا من فزع، وإن وجدناه لبحرا ". فإن كان هذا ما يقصده، فليس بصواب. فإن كلمة بحر المذكورة هو وصف للفرس، ومعناها: واسع الجري.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم البحرَ؟
الجواب

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
لا أعلم رواية تدل على أنه رآه، أو سار بقربه برغم قرب البحر من مكة، وهذا من دلائل النبوَّة؛ فإن وصف البحر في القرآن، ووصف الحالة النفسية لمن ركبه لا يدركها إلا من ركب البحر، فإذا وصفه مَنْ لم يرَ البحرَ بعينه دلَّ على أنَّ هذا القرآن وحي يوحى.. والله أعلم.

عبدالوهاب بن ناصر الطريري
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية سابقاً

----------


## مواصل

هذا أثر قد يدل على الرؤية :
وعن  أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال هل سمعتم بمدينة جانب منها في البر وجانب منها في البحر ؟ قالوا نعم يا رسول الله قال لا تقوم الساعة حتى يغزوها سبعون ألفا من بني إسحاق فإذا جاؤوها نزلوا فلم يقاتلوا بسلاح ولم يرموا بسهم قال لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر فيسقط أحد جانبيها . قال ثور بن يزيد الراوي لا أعلمه إلا قال الذي في البحر يقولون الثانية لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر فيسقط جانبها الآخر ثم يقولون الثالثة لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر فيفرج لهم فيدخلونها فيغنمون فبينما هم يقتسمون المغانم إذ جاءهم الصريخ فقال إن الدجال قد خرج فيتركون كل شيء ويرجعون . رواه مسلم 

والله اعلم

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قلت : لكن رأى البحر عن طريق الوحي على ما جاء في صحيح مسلم مرفوعا : 

« إِنَّ الله زَوَى لِىَ الأَرْضَ فَرَأَيْتُ مَشَارِقَهَا وَمَغَارِبَهَا وَإِنَّ أُمَّتِى سَيَبْلُغُ مُلْكُهَا مَا زُوِىَ لِى مِنْهَا».

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من أبي مريم عادل الجزائري 

بارك الله فيكم 

عن انس بن مالك عن خالته ام حرام بنت ملحان قالت : نام النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يوما قريبا مني ثم استيقظ يبتسم فقلت : ما اضحكك ؟ قال : ( اناس من امتي عرضوا علي يركبون هذا البحر الاخضر كالملوك على الاسرة ، قالت فادع الله ان يجعلني منهم ، فدعا لها ثم نام ثانية ، ففعل مثلها ، فقالت مثل قولها ، فأجابها مثلها ، فقالت : ادع الله ان يجعلني منهم ، فقال : انت من الاولين ، فخرجت مع زوجها عبادة بن الصامت غازيا أول ما ركب المسلمون البحر مع معاوية فلما انصرفوا من غزوهم قافلين فنزلوا الشام فقرّبت إليها دابة لتركبها فصرعتها فماتت ) 

اخرجه البخاري في صحيحه ( 2799 ) ، و مسلم ( 1912 ) 

ففي الحديث دليل على ان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم راى البحر في منامه ، و الله اعلم .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> قلت : لكن رأى البحر عن طريق الوحي على ما جاء في صحيح مسلم مرفوعا : 
> 
> « إِنَّ الله زَوَى لِىَ الأَرْضَ فَرَأَيْتُ مَشَارِقَهَا وَمَغَارِبَهَا وَإِنَّ أُمَّتِى سَيَبْلُغُ مُلْكُهَا مَا زُوِىَ لِى مِنْهَا».


منقول من علي الحلبي الأثري 

هذا دليل في غير محلّ الاستدلال..
بوركتم.

----------


## ابن عبدالرحمن

حديث سراقة عند البخاري: "إني رأيت أسودة بالساحل، أُراها محمداً وأصحابه".

----------


## خالد الشافعي

فائدة قيمة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني



----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> حديث سراقة عند البخاري: "إني رأيت أسودة بالساحل، أُراها محمداً وأصحابه".


في صحيح البخاري بسنده إلى ابن شهاب :
3906 - قَالَ ابْنُ شِهَابٍ وَأَخْبَرَنِي عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مَالِكٍ الْمُدْلِجِيُّ ، وَهْوَ ابْنُ أَخِي سُرَاقَةَ بْنِ مَالِكِ بْنِ جُعْشُمٍ - أَنَّ أَبَاهُ أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ سُرَاقَةَ بْنَ جُعْشُمٍ يَقُولُ جَاءَنَا رُسُلُ كُفَّارِ قُرَيْشٍ يَجْعَلُونَ فِي رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ دِيَةَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مَنْ قَتَلَهُ ، أَوْ أَسَرَهُ فَبَيْنَمَا أَنَا جَالِسٌ فِي مَجْلِسٍ مِنْ مَجَالِسِ قَوْمِي بَنِي مُدْلِجٍ أَقْبَلَ رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ حَتَّى قَامَ عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ جُلُوسٌ فَقَالَ يَا سُرَاقَةُ إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ آنِفًا أَسْوِدَةً بِالسَّاحِلِ - أُرَاهَا مُحَمَّدًا وَأَصْحَابَهُ قَالَ سُرَاقَةُ فَعَرَفْتُ أَنَّهُمْ هُمْ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ إِنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّكَ رَأَيْتَ فُلاَنًا وَفُلاَنًا انْطَلَقُوا بِأَعْيُنِنَا ثُمَّ لَبِثْتُ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ سَاعَةً ثُمَّ قُمْتُ فَدَخَلْتُ فَأَمَرْتُ جَارِيَتِي أَنْ تَخْرُجَ بِفَرَسِي وَهْيَ مِنْ وَرَاءِ أَكَمَةٍ فَتَحْبِسَهَا عَلَيَّ وَأَخَذْتُ رُمْحِي فَخَرَجْتُ بِهِ مِنْ ظَهْرِ الْبَيْتِ فَحَطَطْتُ بِزُجِّهِ الأَرْضَ وَخَفَضْتُ عَالِيَهُ حَتَّى أَتَيْتُ فَرَسِي فَرَكِبْتُهَا فَرَفَعْتُهَا تُقَرَّبُ بِي حَتَّى دَنَوْتُ مِنْهُمْ فَعَثَرَتْ بِي فَرَسِي فَخَرَرْتُ عَنْهَا فَقُمْتُ فَأَهْوَيْتُ يَدِي إِلَى كِنَانَتِي فَاسْتَخْرَجْتُ مِنْهَا الأَزْلاَمَ فَاسْتَقْسَمْتُ بِهَا أَضُرُّهُمْ أَمْ لاَ فَخَرَجَ الَّذِي أَكْرَهُ فَرَكِبْتُ فَرَسِي وَعَصَيْتُ الأَزْلاَمَ تُقَرِّبُ بِي حَتَّى إِذَا سَمِعْتُ قِرَاءَةَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهْوَ لاَ يَلْتَفِتُ ، وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ يُكْثِرُ الاِلْتِفَاتَ سَاخَتْ يَدَا فَرَسِي فِي الأَرْضِ حَتَّى بَلَغَتَا الرُّكْبَتَيْنِ فَخَرَرْتُ عَنْهَا ثُمَّ زَجَرْتُهَا فَنَهَضَتْ فَلَمْ تَكَدْ تُخْرِجُ يَدَيْهَا فَلَمَّا اسْتَوَتْ قَائِمَةً إِذَا لأَثَرِ يَدَيْهَا عُثَانٌ سَاطِعٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ الدُّخَانِ فَاسْتَقْسَمْتُ بِالأَزْلاَمِ فَخَرَجَ الَّذِي أَكْرَهُ فَنَادَيْتُهُمْ بِالأَمَانِ فَوَقَفُوا فَرَكِبْتُ فَرَسِي حَتَّى جِئْتُهُمْ وَوَقَعَ فِي نَفْسِي حِينَ لَقِيتُ مَا لَقِيتُ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ عَنْهُمْ أَنْ سَيَظْهَرُ أَمْرُ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقُلْتُ لَهُ إِنَّ قَوْمَكَ قَدْ جَعَلُوا فِيكَ الدِّيَةَ وَأَخْبَرْتُهُم  ْ أَخْبَارَ مَا يُرِيدُ النَّاسُ بِهِمْ وَعَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِمِ الزَّادَ وَالْمَتَاعَ فَلَمْ يَرْزَآنِي وَلَمْ يَسْأَلاَنِي إِلاَّ أَنْ قَالَ أَخْفِ عَنَّا فَسَأَلْتُهُ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ لِي كِتَابَ أَمْنٍ فَأَمَرَ عَامِرَ بْنَ فُهَيْرَةَ فَكَتَبَ فِي رُقْعَةٍ مِنْ أَدِيمٍ ثُمَّ مَضَى رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> منقول من علي الحلبي الأثري 
> 
> هذا دليل في غير محلّ الاستدلال..
> بوركتم.


نفع الله بكم ؛ لأنه ليس صريحا في المسألة .

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

حديث العنبر الذي قذف به ميتا البحر على الشاطئ ألا يدل على إمكانية رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للبحر؟ فإن لم يكن عليه الصلاة والسلام قد رأى البحر بعينه  واخبر بما صح عنه فيه من خبر فهو دليلٌ من دلائل نبوته. فهل من ألف في الدلائل من العلماء قد أشار إلى شيء من ذلك؟ أفيدونا.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> حديث العنبر الذي قذف به ميتا البحر على الشاطئ ألا يدل على إمكانية رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للبحر؟ فإن لم يكن عليه الصلاة والسلام قد رأى البحر بعينه  واخبر بما صح عنه فيه من خبر فهو دليلٌ من دلائل نبوته. فهل من ألف في الدلائل من العلماء قد أشار إلى شيء من ذلك؟ أفيدونا.


حتى لو قلنا : إنه رأى البحر !
فلقد ذكر الله أشياء في القرآن عن البحر ، لا يمكن أن يعلمها بشر عاش في الصحراء ، إلا أن يكون نبيا جاءه الوحي من ربه ، وهذا دليل من دلائل نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيك بارك الله أخانا الفاضل أبا أنس.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

ما روي فيما أخبر به سيدنا سراقة: (أسودة بالساحل) لا يراد بها ساحل البحر كما يعرفه كم تتبع مهجره صلى الله عليه وسلم.
أما رؤيته صلى الله عليه وسلم البحر فليست بعيدة، ويستدل لها بأمور:
1) مسراه ومعراجه، فصعوده في معراجه تصغر له الدنيا، وتظهر بحارها.

2) حديث: ((إِنَّ اللَّهَ زَوَى لِيَ الْأَرْضَ فرَأَيْتُ مَشَارِقَهَا وَمَغَارِبَهَا))، وفي لفظ: ((زُوِيَتْ لِي الْأَرْضُ، حَتَّى رَأَيْتُ مَشَارِقَهَا وَمَغَارِبَهَا))
رواه: مسلم في صحيحه (8/ 171، 8- بَابُ هَلاَكِ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ بَعْضِهِمْ بِبَعْضٍ، رقم: 7361- [19-2889])، وابن ماجه في سننه (5/ 97، رقم: 3952)، وأبو داود والترمذي، والطبراني في المعجم الأوسط (8/ 200، رقم: 8397)، ومسند الشاميين (4/ 45، رقم: 2690)، وبحشل في تاريخ واسط (ص: 157 في ترجمة أَحْمَد بن مُحَمَّد بن ماهان)، والتمهيد (19/ 198) وغيرهم.

ويشهد له حديثُ وفد عبدالقيس، وفيه إخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم عبدالقيس بأسماء قراهم، حتى قال قائله: (بِأَبِي وَأُمِّي يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، لَأَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِأَسْمَاءِ قُرَانَا مِنَّا)، فَقَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إِنِّي قَدْ وَطِئْتُ بِلَادَكُمْ، وَفُسِحَ لِي فِيهَا))، رواه أحمد ط الرسالة (24/ 327، رقم: 15559، 29/ 365، رقم: 17831)
قال المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب (3/ 373): (هذا الحديث بطوله رواه أحمد بإسناد صحيح).
وقال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (8/ 178): (رَوَاهُ أَحْمَدُ، وَرِجَالُهُ ثِقَاتٌ).
أقول: ولا يُعلَم من سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه دخل البحرين بلاد عبدالقيس.
فإذا كان وطئها مع بعدها عن مكة والمدينة (تبعد قرابة 1200 كلم): فلرؤيته للبحر الذي يبعد عن مكة أقل من 70 كلم، ومن المدينة 140 كلم أقرب.

تنبيه: الرؤية شيء، ومعرفة البحار وأسرارها شيء آخر
فأنت ترى الإنسان، ولكنك لست بطبيب
وترى النبات، ولكنك لست بنباتيّ
وترى السيارة، ولكنك لست بميكانيكي
فمجرد الرؤية لا تقتضي العلم
ولا يشك من له عقل: أن ما أوتيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من علم ليس من قدرة البشر

والله أعلم

----------

